
NEXTREALITY – The platform to discover and show the best in AR and get AR jobs - dean_fankhauser
http://www.nextreality.tv
======
dean_fankhauser
Hey We’re really excited to present the Nextreality platform to the Hacker
News community.The purpose of Nextreality is to be the destination the people
discover and show the best augmented reality projects.

Soon, we’ll also be launching jobs, meet ups and learning resources to be the
best place for all your AR needs.We think AR is going to be a very big deal
and with Apple’s iPhone announcement tomorrow, it’s time to get started. We
envisage nearly all mobile apps and interactions being AR first and with that,
there’s currently a big skills gap.

The most exciting thing about this development is that AR is a blank slate.
Most of the rules and ‘best practices’ have been defined in app and web
development. That isn’t the case with AR.

We’re hoping that a lot of these best practices will be defined on the
Nextreality platform and we hope you’ll help define them.

In addition to the Nextreality platform, we’ve also launched a Slack channel
where you can connect with the Nextreality community. You can find a link to
this community on www.nextreality.tv

We’re really looking forward to your questions and suggestions to make
Nextreality better. It’s early days, but with you guys, we hope to make it the
best platform for you to learn, show, get jobs and meet.We look forward to
seeing you there, Dean & the Nextreality team

